# pm2port - Creates FreeBSD port from Perl module



## ProFTP (Dec 14, 2009)

http://search.cpan.org/~gugu/App-Pm2Port-0.23/lib/App/Pm2Port.pm
http://search.cpan.org/~gugu/App-Pm2Port-0.23/script/pm2port


```
cd port-directory
    pm2port Variable::Eject
```

Converts perl version number to something understandable by FreeBSD


----------

